# TURBO-S VIN NUMBER



## R-46 (Aug 17, 2006)

WE OWN A 2002 NEW BEETLE TURBO-S I FOUND ALL INFO ON THE VIN EXEPT THE LAST 6 NUMBERS WEBSITES SAY ITS THE ACTUAL NUMBER THAT CAME OFF THE LINE BUT OURS IS 436888 IS THAT REALLY 436,888 TOTAL VWS OR WHAT BOUT OUR 2002 TURBO-S ACTUAL RUN NUMBER PLEASE HELP ?


----------



## fircrest (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: TURBO-S VIN NUMBER (R-46)*

ouch.... my eyes hurt


----------



## jackwrx (Jan 14, 2004)

about 1/2 million 2002 turbo s beetles sounds about right


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: TURBO-S VIN NUMBER (R-46)*

Go here:
http://www.vw.com/contactus/contact_us.html
Call the numbers you find.
They will have the answer you seek.
Edit: Holy poop was that the wrong html link!
_Modified by vwgilly at 2:21 PM 8-17-2006_


_Modified by vwgilly at 12:54 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## R-46 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (jackwrx)*

but vw says they only made 5000 per year in 3 colors only so i should 1 of only 5000 ever made in black if they made 5k each year and in 3 colors only they were made in 02-03-04 we have the first year run so it should be quite a collectable we love it it hauls ass gettin on xway at 70 mph in 3rd with 3 left in the box wow


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (R-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-46* »_but vw says they only made 5000 per year in 3 colors only so i should 1 of only 5000 ever made in black if they made 5k each year and in 3 colors only they were made in 02-03-04 we have the first year run so it should be quite a collectable we love it it hauls ass gettin on xway at 70 mph in 3rd with 3 left in the box wow

I know you are new here, friend, but please don't be so nervous. I don't really understand what you are getting at here.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (R-46)*

They may have only made 5000 per year of the turboS....but your vin will relate to ALL of the new beetle's. Now do you understand? Like it or not your car is based on the normal pedestrian model....you are not suddenly transformed to Superman.
Please read your posts before you hit the submit button...they make my head hurt.


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

Punctuation; learn it, love it, use it.


----------



## R-46 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (BryanH)*

take 2 aspirin and call me in the morning ! but thanks i thought the vin would tell me what # turbo -s we have but now i know its for all beetles made thanx dudes


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (R-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-46* »_take 2 aspirin and call me in the morning ! but thanks i thought the vin would tell me what # turbo -s we have but now i know its for all beetles made thanx dudes

FWIW, you can call VW customer care (I believe, if not them they will direct you to the right number) and the will issue you a sort of "Birth Certificate" for your New Beetle. This may have that information, or they may be able to refer you to someone who would know what production numbers were.
Good Luck!


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (R-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-46* »_but vw says they only made 5000 per year in 3 colors only so i should 1 of only 5000 ever made in black if they made 5k each year and in 3 colors only they were made in 02-03-04 we have the first year run so it should be quite a collectable we love it it hauls ass gettin on xway at 70 mph in 3rd with 3 left in the box wow

Wrong!
There were four colors.


----------



## R-46 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (finklejag)*

i dont think so dude tell me or what the other color is all i see is black-red-and reflex silver ? so wassup here dudes ?


----------



## ProtegeProtected (Oct 5, 2004)

Your posts make baby jesus cry.


----------



## R-46 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (ProtegeProtected)*

yea so whats wrong with that and by the way what is the other COLOR o great omnpitant one ?


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (R-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-46* »_i dont think so dude tell me or what the other color is all i see is black-red-and reflex silver ? so wassup here dudes ?









Since I can assume *Google* is not your friend:
1-800 DRIVE VW 
Call that number.
It is free.
They will either:
-Know the answer.
-Pass you to someone that does.
-or-
-Call/write you back with the information you seek.
Once again, that number is toll free. You can call it from anywhere. It will cost you nothing. You will speak to people that know the right answer.
Thank you.


----------



## R-46 (Aug 17, 2006)

*trivia*

ok so google is a search engine so do u know what a googel is ? i do


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (R-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProtegeProtected* »_Your posts make baby jesus cry.


_Quote, originally posted by *R-46* »_yea so whats wrong with that?


----------



## R-46 (Aug 17, 2006)

*googel*

if you find out what a googel is then check out a googelplex wow


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: googel (R-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-46* »_if you find out what a googel is then check out a googelplex wow

Question previously posed on TCL:
Which is larger?
Infinity divided by infinity, or zero divided by zero?
Want some other numbers to blow your mind? Try _e_ and all of the applications it is useful for. I personally like the Golden Ratio. Seems to be quite a bit more useful than a "goog*o*lplex" (you mis-spelled it).



_Modified by vwgilly at 3:12 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## dannyd0687 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: trivia (R-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-46* »_ok so google is a search engine so do u know what a googel is ? i do









you're the dumbest 46 year old i've ever seen post.


----------



## STG (May 16, 2006)

*Re: trivia (dannyd0687)*

This thread delivers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (R-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-46* »_yea so whats wrong with that and by the way what is the other COLOR o great omnpitant one ?

gunmetal gray


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (turboS_Trey)*

The Turbo S Colors are Red, Gray, Black and Silver
I like this thread








Oh, just in case:


















_Modified by Mikes72sb at 8:19 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_The Turbo S Colors are Red, Gray, Black and Silver


Platinum Grey to be specific.


----------



## jericizzo (Jan 22, 2006)

well then, its reflex silver also


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_The Turbo S Colors are Red, Gray, Black and Silver
I like this thread








Oh, just in case:


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: TURBO-S VIN NUMBER (R-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-46* »_WE OWN A 2002 NEW BEETLE TURBO-S I FOUND ALL INFO ON THE VIN EXEPT THE LAST 6 NUMBERS WEBSITES SAY ITS THE ACTUAL NUMBER THAT CAME OFF THE LINE BUT OURS IS 436888 IS THAT REALLY 436,888 TOTAL VWS OR WHAT BOUT OUR 2002 TURBO-S ACTUAL RUN NUMBER PLEASE HELP ?









Alright, heres the lowdown, your Beetle was # 36,888 for that year, Coupe VIN sequences start at 400001, convertibles start at 300001, No one will be able to tell you EXACTLY what # your turbo S was off the line that year, the info they use to determine that is either long gone or archived to never be re-opened unless there is a major problem, just enjoy your car, and know that you have a great sleeper car that not many people know about.


----------



## Drouse (Jun 5, 2021)

R-46 said:


> *Re: (ProtegeProtected)*
> 
> yea so whats wrong with that and by the way what is the other COLOR o great omnpitant one ?


Red black silver and Grey I got a silver 02 turbo s


----------



## DLF-VW2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Platinum Gray is also a Turbo S color as I have one.


----------

